# Police Officer R/S



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Someone asked me what that meant if it were listed as an occupation on an application?

The only thing I could come up with is Reserve/Special.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be my guess.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine too


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me google that for you

 Just having some fun.


----------

